# interruptor controlado por pto paralelo



## pacs (Oct 18, 2006)

hola foreros!!!

no tengo muchos conocimientos de electronica, espero que hay escrito en el tema adecuado.

el caso es que necesitaria un control para abrir y cerrar un circuito (un interruptor) a traves del pto paralelo en un intervalo y frecuencia determinados. por ejemplo, unos 200ms cada 2 segundos. como se puede hacer esto?

habia pensado en un 4066 conectado al pin 2, y algun programilla donde introducir los intervalos. pero no se si lo primero es una barbaridad y el programa no lo encuentro (tampoco se programar).

os agradeceria mucho una ayuda.

gracias, un saludo!!!


----------



## juanchi.ghione (Oct 18, 2006)

contactame msn. juanchighione@hotmail.com 

no necesitas ningun 4066, solo un relay y dependiendo de los voltajes del circuito que desees controlar puede necesitar un unl2803a y el programa te lo hago yo, saludos


----------

